# 1080p 120 fps drone slomo video of Ax in action



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

The title says it all.

https://youtu.be/t9w4apalXmo


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ax looks so smoothe making that catch. Love the slo-mo.
Now.......can he play center field?


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Ax looks so smooth making that catch. Love the slo-mo.
> Now.......can he play center field?


He is as smooth as they come. He makes it look easy on a daily basis. His skills have not diminished one bit even at 8.5 years old.

He could play a better center field than either of the NY teams current players.


----------

